# OMG - CL ad



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Not only bad pictures, but no info about them and they probably should be geldings. This is why I can't find a decent stallion in my area - this is 'normal'. And you gotta wonder how many sad-looking mares are gonna end up bred to them, just because they're free. gre:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's terrible how many seriously horrible stallions are standing. Most would make unsound, awful geldings. 

It's very very hard to find a decent stallion.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

There's no link to the ad.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not sure what breed you're looking for but you would likely have better luck checking breed registry than craigslist for a good quality stallion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I'm not sure what breed you're looking for but you would likely have better luck checking breed registry than craigslist for a good quality stallion.


I agree but most of what is standing is still crap. Plus there are a couple of warmblood registries (other breed registries as well) that will accept anything. :flame:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Plus there are a couple of warmblood registries (other breed registries as well) that will accept anything. :flame:


The warmblood breed registries (both horse and pony) that require stallion testing before a stallion is approved for breeding are usually pretty good risks. With independent registry-appointed inspectors and riders, 70 days of under-saddle evaluation generally gives a fairly good indication of the individual stallion's abilities. The fact that not all stallions are approved after this testing is, I think, a reasonable indication that the testing is as fair as it can be.

American breed registries, which simply issue registrations based on the fact that sire and dam are registered with that registry, certifies only that the animal is a purebred of that specific breed. There are no inspections. Strictly a buyer-beware and due diligence for the mare owner.

The American warmblood registries do require inspections, loosely based on the European warmblood registry models, but do not require stallion testing so the process is certainly less regimented and of less value as far as evaluation is concerned.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SFM in KY said:


> The warmblood breed registries (both horse and pony) that require stallion testing before a stallion is approved for breeding are usually pretty good risks. With independent registry-appointed inspectors and riders, 70 days of under-saddle evaluation generally gives a fairly good indication of the individual stallion's abilities. The fact that not all stallions are approved after this testing is, I think, a reasonable indication that the testing is as fair as it can be.
> 
> American breed registries, which simply issue registrations based on the fact that sire and dam are registered with that registry, certifies only that the animal is a purebred of that specific breed. There are no inspections. Strictly a buyer-beware and due diligence for the mare owner.
> 
> The American warmblood registries do require inspections, loosely based on the European warmblood registry models, but do not require stallion testing so the process is certainly less regimented and of less value as far as evaluation is concerned.


I believe I said, "I agree but most of what is standing is still crap." I was referring to breed registered stallions as well. Was it not clear? Sorry. Most of the stallions standing in the US regardless of breed are crap. Better? I'm talking about the stallions that haven't proven they can do anything and are barely, if at all, trained. 

Where did I say anything about stallion testing? I was referring to inspections. While inspections are certainly better than nothing, many many warmblood and sport pony stallions are not tested, and shouldn't be standing in my opinion.

I'll apologize in advance for my lack of manners in stating my opinion. So sorry.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Sorry if my post seemed insulting. I was simply clarifying a bit for some of the readers that might not realize there were warmblood registries that did require stallion testing and approval as well as warmblood registries that only required inspection.

I certainly don't disagree that there are many stallions standing that would make much better geldings as well as mare owners that breed to them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SFM in KY said:


> Sorry if my post seemed insulting. I was simply clarifying a bit for some of the readers that might not realize there were warmblood registries that did require stallion testing and approval as well as warmblood registries that only required inspection.
> 
> I certainly don't disagree that there are many stallions standing that would make much better geldings as well as mare owners that breed to them.


You're right, there are a ton of warmblood, sport horse, and sport pony stallions that shouldn't be standing but people believe that an inspection is as good as stallion testing and it's just not. There are also degrees of inspection/testing because some registries are much better than others.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

THIS^^^^^^ is why horse slaughter should be legal, and common.

Jim


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JPiantedosi said:


> THIS^^^^^^ is why horse slaughter should be legal, and common.
> 
> Jim


It's legal now but there is no funding for USDA inspectors, so no facilities have opened.

I absolutely and totally agree with you tho.


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

http://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/4368346668.html

I'm so sorry I forgot the link! Duh.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my... I am in no way a horse person and have never even owned a horse... but even I can tell he does not need to be siring any foals. My goodness.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Either those are really big people or very small Quarter Horses.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Would it be wrong to take them both and return them as geldings?


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

RideBarefoot said:


> Would it be wrong to take them both and return them as geldings?


I would be seriously temped to do just that.

What do you want to bet the owners wouldn't even notice they came back as geldings? Because I'm sure they only pasture breed - they'd just wonder why their mares aren't getting pregnant.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

RideBarefoot said:


> Would it be wrong to take them both and return them as geldings?


:rotfl:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> Would it be wrong to take them both and return them as geldings?


Not in my book!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

DamnearaFarm said:


> Not in my book!


Meant it as a joke!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> Meant it as a joke!


I meant it wouldn't be wrong in my book. Too many UGLY or just not stallion quality horses out there that still have the twig and berries, kwim?


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I once worked at a farm where there were probably no less than 70 of the male persuasion- and not a gelding in sight! I would have been ruthless in culling...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

An acquaintance had me check out her new QH stallion today and I'm afraid that he wouldn't even make a terrific specimen if he were a gelding. 

I also passed on her most gracious offer to bring mares over anytime.


----------

